# Recupero dati, da partizione cancellata

## Pancu

Salve a tutti,

ho un delicatissimo problema con il mio Hard-disk.

Sto cercando di recuperare i dati al suo interno, a causa di un'accidentale cancellazione delle partizioni originarie.

Vi racconto tutta la situazione.

L'hd è da 120 Gb, della Maxtor.

Su di esso c'erano 4 partizioni, con linux installato.

Accidentalmente ho cancellato le 4 partizioni, su cui era installato linux (la partizione che mi interessa è quella di root su cui era montato file system reiser4 o reiserFS) e creata un'unica partizione ntfs, senza però formattare.

Successivamente ho provato a ripristinare le partizioni esistenti con il programma Gpart, ma esso mi ha creato un'unica partizione con file system ext2.

Non essendo un'esperto in materia e per paura di perdere per sempre i dati da qui in poi mi sono fermato per non fare altri danni.

Attualmente questo è l'output di Gpart:

```
# gpart /dev/hda

Begin scan...

Possible partition(ReiserFS filesystem), size(19583mb), offset(0mb)

* Warning: short read near sector(240121539), 64512 bytes instead of 66048. Skipping...

End scan.

Checking partitions...

Partition(Linux ext2 filesystem): primary

Ok.

Guessed primary partition table:

Primary partition(1)

   type: 131(0x83)(Linux ext2 filesystem)

   size: 19583mb #s(40107392) s(63-40107454)

   chs:  (0/1/1)-(1023/15/63)d (0/1/1)-(39789/2/17)r

Primary partition(2)

   type: 000(0x00)(unused)

   size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)

   chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r

Primary partition(3)

   type: 000(0x00)(unused)

   size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)

   chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r

Primary partition(4)

   type: 000(0x00)(unused)

   size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)

   chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r
```

Qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi??

Grazie.

----------

## cloc3

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Successivamente ho provato a ripristinare le partizioni esistenti con il programma Gpart, ma esso mi ha creato un'unica partizione con file system ext2.
> 
> 

 

non vorrei gufare, ma se hai già riformattato completamente, c'è veramente poco da fare, perché sei andato oltre la semplice alterazione della tabella delle partizioni.

ci vorrebbe un grosso esperto o un programma proprietario che faccia miracoli.

----------

## crisandbea

prova ad usare questo tool  

```
app-admin/testdisk
```

  ed incrocia le dita.

hai già fatto troppe modifiche alla tabella delle partizioni secondo me, comunque un tentativo non guasta mai,  il recupero eventuale dei dati salvalo su un altro disco per evitare di effettuare altre scritture sul disco in questione.

dai comunque uno sguardo qui  utilizzando un liveCD con tool di recovery.

ciauz

----------

## Pancu

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   
> 
> Successivamente ho provato a ripristinare le partizioni esistenti con il programma Gpart, ma esso mi ha creato un'unica partizione con file system ext2.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non ho formattato ho eseguito solo un cambio di partizioni..

@crisandbea

Grazie, proverò a fare come consigli.

Se qualcunaltro ha altri consigli sono ben accetti...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se la partizione è la prima la vedo brutta in caso contrario dovresti recuperare senza problemi come ti ha detto crisanbea.

Altrimenti dovresti farti una scansione del disco con dd a blocchi di 4k (l'allocazione di reiser) alla ricerca del primo blocco delle partizione (che hanno delle informazioni particolari ma non ricordo dove reperire questo schema). Non so se il metodo è implementato in testdisk poichè ci vuole una vita ma con uno script opportuno si può tentare.

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se la partizione è la prima la vedo brutta in caso contrario dovresti recuperare senza problemi come ti ha detto crisanbea.
> 
> Altrimenti dovresti farti una scansione del disco con dd a blocchi di 4k (l'allocazione di reiser) alla ricerca del primo blocco delle partizione (che hanno delle informazioni particolari ma non ricordo dove reperire questo schema). Non so se il metodo è implementato in testdisk poichè ci vuole una vita ma con uno script opportuno si può tentare.

 

per dd  si può usare il relativo tool   

```
sys-fs/ddrescue
```

----------

## djinnZ

ddrescue non fa quello che credi, su un hd riprova leggere il blocco, non riporta errore se non ci riesce al contrario di dd e legge anche i badblock a quel che ricordo.

In genere lo si usa per recuperare immagini da cd/dvd graffiati.

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ddrescue non fa quello che credi, su un hd riprova leggere il blocco, non riporta errore se non ci riesce al contrario di dd e legge anche i badblock a quel che ricordo.
> 
> In genere lo si usa per recuperare immagini da cd/dvd graffiati.

 

hai ragione mi son scordato il - 

```
sys-fs/dd-rescue
```

 che fa la stessa cosa di 

```
dd
```

ma  can copy from source with errors.

----------

## djinnZ

fanno entrambi la stessa cosa in pratica. Non mi ricordo quale sia la differenza esatta tra i due pacchetti e quale sia un fork dell'altro.

----------

## Pancu

Intanto vi ringrazio.

Proverò a utilizzare dd-rescue e vi faccio sapere..Incrociate le dita anche per me..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

dd-rescue è la stessa cosa di dd solo che non termina se trova un blocco illegibile o marcato "bad". Non ti serve a nulla se non per quell'ipotesi di script che ti ho indicato.

Prova con testdisk, foremost o magicrescue, sono quelli i programmi utili.

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> dd-rescue è la stessa cosa di dd solo che non termina se trova un blocco illegibile o marcato "bad". Non ti serve a nulla se non per quell'ipotesi di script che ti ho indicato.
> 
> Prova con testdisk, foremost o magicrescue, sono quelli i programmi utili.

 

quoto, usa prima gli altri tool, come ultima spiaggia passi a dd-rescue, o dd.

----------

## Starinthe

Ragazzi cosa devo digitare per recuperare il disco da "dd"?

Scusate se non vado a leggere il manuale ma non ce la faccio... sono troppo fuori di me! Ho perso partizione di backup di windows vista e lavori importantissimi...

Avevo nel mio HHD:

1 partizione windows

1 partizione con mandriva

1. swap di mandriva

1 partizione di backup

Ho provato a installare gentoo sul mio portatile eliminando le due partizioni di mandriva ma ho sbagliato pulsante (seguendo l'installazione grafica). Ho premuto "Recommended layout" e ho perso la tabella delle partizioni!

Ora leggendo in giro ho visto che posso provare a recuperare qualcosa con il tool dd... ma sono da cd live perchè ovviamente non posso boottare normalmente...

Sono davvero nei guai

----------

## crisandbea

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Ragazzi cosa devo digitare per recuperare il disco da "dd"?
> 
> Scusate se non vado a leggere il manuale ma non ce la faccio... sono troppo fuori di me! Ho perso partizione di backup di windows vista e lavori importantissimi...
> 
> Avevo nel mio HHD:
> ...

 

prova dal live cd  ad eseguire questo comando e vedere cosa viene visto ancora..  

```
"gpart -fi /dev/xxx "
```

  al posto delle xxx devi inserire il nome della partizione o disco che avevi, se ciò ti gusta come risultato ovvero se riesce a vederti le partizioni che hai perso dai 

```
"gpart -fi /dev/xxx "
```

 .

ciauz

ciao

----------

## Starinthe

Da live sono un semplice user e non vedo il bin gpart   :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Da live sono un semplice user e non vedo il bin gpart  

 

usa sudo davanti e lo vedrai.

nb:puoi fare lo stesso lavoro con fdisk volendo.

ciauz

----------

## Starinthe

```
sudo: gpart: command not found
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sudo: gpart: command not found
> ```
> ...

 

ok nella live che stai usando non hai gpart,  riesci a  scaricarti una live con gpart ???

ciauz

----------

## Starinthe

Mi sembra strano che non ci sia.. ho scaricato questa versione 1 mese fa.. Gentoo 2007.1...   :Shocked: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Mi sembra strano che non ci sia.. ho scaricato questa versione 1 mese fa.. Gentoo 2007.1...  

 

la 2007.1 non è nemmeno uscita non sò dove l'hai scaricata.....    :Shocked: 

----------

## Starinthe

2007.0 scusami... dio mio sto per buttarmi dalla finestra   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> 2007.0 scusami... dio mio sto per buttarmi dalla finestra  

 

tranquillo.... ,  ti ripeto la domanda di prima hai la possibilità di masterizzarti un cd???  ti passo il link dove prenderti il livecd di recovery. oppure installalo sulla livecd di gentoo che hai sottomano tanto è piccolo e se hai un pò di ram dovresti farcela senza toccare il disco.

ciao

----------

## Starinthe

Mi faresti un enorme piacere!

Ho 2Gb di RAM dovrebbero bastare... spero! Ho la possibilità di masterizzare, certo.. ora sto dal fisso

Dimmi tutto quello che devo fare (Ti ho aggiunto su MSN)

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi ho provato con testDisk.

Questo è il risultato:

```
Disk /dev/hda - 122 GB / 114 GiB - CHS 14947 255 63

Current partition structure:

     Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors

 1 P Linux                    0   1  1     3 242 63      63441

Bad sector count.

 2 P Linux Swap               3 243  1    66  65 63    1000944

 2 P Linux Swap               3 243  1    66  65 63    1000944

Bad relative sector.

No EXT2, JFS, Reiser, cramfs or XFS marker

 3 P Linux                   66  66  1    78 125 63     196560

 3 P Linux                   66  66  1    78 125 63     196560

Bad relative sector.

No EXT2, JFS, Reiser, cramfs or XFS marker

```

Ora, qualcuno può aiutarmi ad interpretare la tabella???

Queste sono le partizioni che lui può recuperare???

----------

